# llama research



## emmapal (Oct 4, 2012)

We have an LGD already and plan to get another, but we need a lot of fence repair and reinforcement in our back pasture because it only has cattle wire or missing completely. I don't really want our goats back there until it is all replaced with sheep wire due to their horns.

Would like to start researching llamas to put in the back because they won't need an LGD, won't get caught up in the cattle wire, and can browse higher than the goats because it is so heavily overgrown by trees.

Can anyone direct me to a helpful active forum like this one, llama "Bible" web sites (you know, the kind where the producer knows everything about that animal and tells you so with that "you can never know as much as me" attitude ;p) or books likely to be at the library.

thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure how active Llama Nation is but you could try that.


----------



## emmapal (Oct 4, 2012)

llama nation is pretty dead, I think the last post I saw was 2010. Backyardherds is pretty active, though. Our library is a bit rural, so I'll see what they have on llamas

Forums are great, but when just reading they can be really disjointed making it overwhelming for the beginner. I've only had goats a few months, and still learning a lot in that arena. But since it will takes months to get our fence repaired, researching now is important


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try ohio river valley llama association, tri-state llama caregivers, southeast llama rescue


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Try stores guide to raising llamas. That's a pretty good one. If you want to message me, I raise llamas, so I might can help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

And you're always welcome to ask questions on here. There are a few of us llama owners on TGS.


----------

